# Mixed Use Bldgs



## Tom Hill (May 13, 2011)

We have a new bldg proposed-approx. 4,000 sq per floor

1st Floor- M/A-3

2nd Floor-B/R-2

3rd Floor -R-2

It doesn't meet  the 1007.2.1 requirement but because it has R-2 on the 2nd and 3rd floors (which will require Type B units) will this project require an elevator?

1007.2.1 Elevators required.

In buildings where a required accessible floor is four or more stories above or below a level of exit discharge , at least one required accessible means of egress shall be an elevator complying with Section 1007.4.


----------



## rshuey (May 13, 2011)

How are they making 2nd story B accessible without one?


----------



## rshuey (May 13, 2011)

Chapter 11 is the key.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 13, 2011)

> It doesn't meet the 1007.2.1 requirement but because it has R-2 on the 2nd and 3rd floors (which will require Type B units) will this project require an elevator?


Yes 2009 IBC. Section 1007.2.1 sends you to 1007.4 which basically says the elevator has to be on standby power/generator

1104.4 Multilevel buildings and facilities.

At least one accessible route shall connect each accessible level, including mezzanines , in multilevel buildings and facilities.

Exceptions:

1. An accessible route is not required to stories and mezzanines that have an aggregate area of not more than 3,000 square feet (278.7 m2) and are located above and below accessible levels. This exception shall not apply to:

You have more than that


----------



## mark handler (May 13, 2011)

Are any of the "2nd Floor-B" occupancy, medical or dental or government agencies?

if not, them no.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 14, 2011)

As I read the OP the building is 4,000 sq per floor and that would require an accessible route to all floors. The 2 ways to accomplish that would be a ramp (impractical) or an elevator


----------



## Rick18071 (May 16, 2011)

One of the exceptions are levels that do not contain accessible elements as determined by sections 1107 or 1108. They may not need an accessible route to the 3rd floor, only the 1st. and 2nd.


----------

